

New Mozilla Persona advocacy mailing list - dorfsmay

If anybody is interested in taking a hard look and promote Mozilla Persona (a federated single sign-in system for the web based on email addresses), I have created a new mailing list (independent, not connected&#x2F;endorsed by Mozilla):<p>persona.advocacy atsign librelist dot com<p>Send an email to subscribe, your first email will be discarded.
======
dorfsmay
[http://librelist.com/browser//persona.advocacy/2015/1/24/the...](http://librelist.com/browser//persona.advocacy/2015/1/24/the-
mozilla-persona-advocacy-mailing-list/)

